# Revolution to Treat Sarcoptic Mange



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I've used Revolution on my cat for skin mites. It works very well and I put it on all 6 cats to be sure no one else got it. None had any reaction to it other than the one with mites is growing his hair back.

I've also used Frontline for years for fleas on both dogs and cats with no bad reactions. Sometimes a loss of skin at the application site for the cats.

My vet said Revolution is better for mites and - both skin and mange mites, but I haven't personally dealt with any mange mites thank goodness.

I hope your pups get better soon!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

This is an interesting article about scabies and treatment:

Canine Scabies: Sarcoptic Mange in Dogs


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I use Revolution on all of my dogs after Lucky contracted this type of mange. We have foxes in my area even though he was never in direct contact with 1 he picked it up. My vet recommends all of mine be on it for this reason. 

I hate using pesticides on mine too. My vet is having me give it to mine weight based. I get the 86-130 pound 1 and then take the dosing for the Yorkies and the golden I use a syringe to remove the appropriate dosage. Cheaper than having to use 4 different tubes monthly.


----------



## Aunt Betty's Dog (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks everyone for taking the time to respond to my post. As you can imagine, we are worried sick about the situation and your information is very helpful!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Revolution is a safe product, and it is effective in treating sarcoptic mange. Just be aware the safest protocol is to apply Revolution for least 3 months (1 month apart), to ensure complete treatment of the mange. We have used it on rescue dogs for the rescue I volunteer for with good results treating the mange and no adverse reactions.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I always use revolution for treating sarcoptic mange. Other than Lymdips, it is the other product labelled for that use... Ivermectin is an extra label use...


----------



## Aunt Betty's Dog (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks again everyone for taking the time to respond to my post. Put Revolution on everyone and no side-effects. Whew!!! Everyone seems to be itching a lot less and feeling a lot less agitated. 

Our vet said to put the Revolution on everyone again two weeks after the first application, (which wil be on the 30th) but didn't say for how long to do that, so I will call him next week to ask. Though, from the information you provided me with, mylissyk, I am guessing he is going to tell me for at least a couple of months...


----------



## Stressed Sara (May 15, 2016)

I know this was an old post so I don't know if you will get it but I think my dog has mange. Did any people in your house get it? What did you do besides treat the dog?


----------



## PIPPI 7 (Jun 26, 2016)

Stressed Sara said:


> I know this was an old post so I don't know if you will get it but I think my dog has mange. Did any people in your house get it? What did you do besides treat the dog?


Hi Stressed Sara- our Norfolk Terrier, who has Sarcoptic Mange was given Revolution by our vet, and it seems to be helping- it's been a few days and her scratching has calmed down, but it's supposed to take a few weeks to fully help. She also has a yeast and bacterial infections- she's a mess, thanks to play date with infected pup. My husband and I also have it, because it was missed by the first vet the first 4 times we took her in. Saw our Drs and were prescribed permethrin cream, which also seems to have helped. It's harsh and will leave a rash, but the itching is much better. Hope this helps.


----------

